# Help..a grape stem



## nwyant1946

*Mia got hold of a grape stem this morning...no grapes..and it was pretty dry...I ate the grapes, but forgot and left the room for a minute...when I came she was lying with it next to her. I'm not sure if she chewed on it or not..*

*As I said...no grapes..just the stem. Should I be worried?*


----------



## Snowbody

I have no idea but I tend to doubt it. Did you check with your vet?


----------



## nwyant1946

*I haven't called...its Saturday...but I'm watching her like a hawk...she's fine so far. I know she didn't get much of it...and if she swallowed any it didn't get stuck in her throat or anything...I think she just licked it and played with it...she didn't have it long.*


----------



## wkomorow

I would see what your vet says, but I would highly doubt that a single stem would cause any issue other than chocking. I would of course watch her for vomiting or a hard stomach.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I can't imagine Mia actually eating the stem since it doesn't taste good. I bet she just played with it and maybe chewed on it a bit to see if it tasted good. A lot of vets are open in the morning on Saturdays. If yours isn't, perhaps just a quick call to the nearest emergency animal hospital would be a good idea. I don't think the stems or even the vines are harmful but who knows? I think they are continually learning what is and isn't harmful.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I also doubt she ate any of the stem. You could call your vet to ask what you should look for but I think its okay too. These little fluffs can drive you crazy sometimes.


----------



## nwyant1946

*He says all should be well. She's fine..no diarrhea, vomiting and her tummy is nice and soft... But, I'm still watching her like a hawk..*


----------



## wkomorow

I think she will be fine. :chili::chili: It does worry us when our little ones get into things they shouldn't. I once had a pitbull mix that loved grapes and would actually pull down my grape vines and eat grapes , he never got sick from it, never had kidney issues, etc. and lived to 17. That was before they found grapes were harmful to dogs.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

Unbeknownst to me Daisy's grandfather fed her grapes (on more than one occasion) and she was fine, then again I'm starting to think she's indestructible


----------



## nwyant1946

*Thanks everyone. I'm more relaxed now. I think she was getting sick of me feeling her stomach...LOL But, no diarrhea, vomiting or anything out of the ordinary. My first freak out.*


----------



## maggie's mommy

Nancy, so glad she's OK. I wouldn't worry about this. She probably didn't eat any of it.


----------



## nwyant1946

maggie's mommy said:


> Nancy, so glad she's OK. I wouldn't worry about this. She probably didn't eat any of it.


*She's fine...no changes in behavior...*


----------

